# IR Receiver Location



## AbbyRickster (Oct 12, 2015)

I just got the Bolt and will install it in my central home theater closet. I need to know where the IR receiver sensor is located so I can attach the IR transmitter to it. Is it in the Tivo logo on the front of the unit?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

It's behind the TiVo dude.


----------



## lenlombardo (Apr 5, 2010)

where is the IR Sensor ? on the back ? I dont know where ?


----------



## lenlombardo (Apr 5, 2010)

found it!!!

its he TIVO guy on the front


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

lenlombardo said:


> found it!!!
> 
> its he TIVO guy on the front


Isn't that what Dan posted a month ago? Did you not believe him?


----------

